# Posting on Milanuncios from out of the country?



## drichvt (Jun 29, 2017)

I am trying to place an ad on Milanuncios.com from outside Spain, and it is not recognizing my number when I call in from an international line. Does anyone know of a work around for the site to post an ad? 

Trying to get some help in Barcelona, and having no luck on CL, was told that was a much better site to use to find someone for an odd job.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

drichvt said:


> I am trying to place an ad on Milanuncios.com from outside Spain, and it is not recognizing my number when I call in from an international line. Does anyone know of a work around for the site to post an ad?
> 
> Trying to get some help in Barcelona, and having no luck on CL, was told that was a much better site to use to find someone for an odd job.


It depends on what you are putting in as the international code. To input an American/Canadian number it will have to begin +1 or 001 (the + = 00 in the EU.) However, it may be that MilAnuncios will only accept Spanish numbers, I have never used them.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

drichvt said:


> I am trying to place an ad on Milanuncios.com from outside Spain, and it is not recognizing my number when I call in from an international line. Does anyone know of a work around for the site to post an ad?
> 
> Trying to get some help in Barcelona, and having no luck on CL, was told that was a much better site to use to find someone for an odd job.


In the add description put your phone number / and or email etc stating that you are in the States (or wherever) so those wishing to reply know.
In the phone number section just put your number as long as its 9 numbers, if not just add 1 to 9 
That will make the add work (I think) if that is what you are asking ?


----------

